# Topics > Smart home >  Modular Home Automation, Cubilog Ltd., Budapest, Hungary

## Airicist

Developer - Cubilog Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Cubilog 

Published on Dec 1, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Cubilog Offers Modular Home Automation with Intel Edison Inside at Code N 

Published on Mar 19, 2015




> Cubilog Modular Home Automation Hub  Cubilog offers home owners to install a home automation hub that stacks with each layer offering different functionality. This allows you to leave out unnecessary features or upgrade your home incrementally. The UI looks incredibly polished and ready for mass rollout. Cubie isn't going to be going direct to consumer however, their plan is to be a solution for a provider.

----------


## Airicist

Romantic dinner with Cubilog

Published on May 11, 2015

----------

